# One axis CNC router?



## Lightwave (Oct 23, 2009)

Just wondering if anyone has heard of a one axis CNC router. I'm mitering the edges of 1/4" thick material in a low volume production environment and it would be really handy if I could clamp my material and press a button to have a router miter the edge.

Thanks!


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Lightwave said:


> Just wondering if anyone has heard of a one axis CNC router. I'm mitering the edges of 1/4" thick material in a low volume production environment and it would be really handy if I could clamp my material and press a button to have a router miter the edge.
> 
> Thanks!


I must not understand what you are asking, Ron, for with a mitering bit in a router table, with a fence adjusted as a guide, you could miter 1/4 stock as fast as you could slide the material over the table. Any time spent swapping pieces in a CNC would seem to *me* to exceed this time since you've got to move the stock to get it into the machine anyway.

If you had a huge volume (which you don't) you could use a power feeder. Even then you're moving the piece to and from the table.

Perhaps I just don't understand your question or maybe its my lack of CNC knowledge.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the forums Ron.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

That would be a whole lot of expense for such a simple task.
Do it by hand.


----------



## Wild Horse (Sep 9, 2009)

I agree with Mike.

I'd build a simple version router table, a router, the needed bit and some h/v featherboards...all "dedicated" to your one specific piece needed. Turn it on, feed the wood, you're done. Once the featherboards are set, bit is set you'll be pretty much as accurate as with a cnc for a fraction of the price...and actually probably quicker.


----------

